# Archie Bradley Recalls Time He Pooped Himself Before Pitching Inning for D-Backs



## Lipitor (Jun 27, 2018)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ed-himself-before-pitching-inning-for-d-backs



> Arizona Diamondbacks reliever Archie Bradley joined the list of athletes who have been unable to control their bodily functions during a game.
> 
> During an appearance on the _Yahoo Sports MLB Podcast_, via Arizona Sports, Bradley shared a story about the time he pooped his pants before going into a game:
> 
> ...


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 27, 2018)

But, I mean, didn't George Brett do the same thing?


Spoiler


----------

